# Grapefruit



## mom2tyler (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi.
Has anyone had luck with grapefruit EO sticking in CP?
I have some pink and white and thinking of adding some litsea
TIA


----------



## agriffin (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry no one has answered you.  I've sort of given up on using citrus EOs in CP except for lemon grass.  Although I've never anchored with litsea.  I've tried patchouli and it didn't help much.  Let us know how it works.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2010)

If you type the word "anchoring" as a search it will bring up a lot of discussions about anchoring scents. Below is a link to where someone mentions pink grapefruit. It might help you.


http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... =anchoring


----------



## mom2tyler (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you both. The thread was very helpful. I will try the bentonite clay but I think my grapefruit EOs may be more useful in something else.

Thanks again


----------



## ilove2soap (Sep 1, 2010)

I got an essential oil blend of Bergamot Grapefruit from WSP and cp'ed it about 3 weeks ago and it still smells amazing.  I used moroccan red clay to see if that would hold the scent and I don't know if it was the clay or the blend of bergamot and grapefruit together. The scent is so strong that I can smell it when I walk into the laundry room (that is where all my soaps cure and sleep until bath time!)  Maybe try the bergamot/grapefruit combo and throw in some clay for good measure???


----------

